# Yesterday's CM 10.1 Update borked my phone



## AirunJae (Sep 11, 2011)

So I downloaded yesterdays CM 10.1 update and now my phone does not work. I tried to go back to stock Froyo, but that hasn't worked either. Any suggestions?


----------



## AirunJae (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't sweat it. I was close to an upgrade and called Verizon and they went ahead and upgraded me. Note II here I come!


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

You would leave this awesome.e phone for a cruddy note 2? What's wrong with you









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------

